# My First Watch



## MDP1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Im no photographer but I think you can see the idea. This is my first purchase it arrived today. Ill have 2 more next week so ill stick them up later.









As you can see, I need a few pieces so if anyone has what i need feel free to give me a shout. I do know that the balance hair spring is shot. I have been reading how to identify the vibs per sec but Im not there yet.


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats on your first of probably many purchases, and good luck with the tinkering, I don't have the parts you need but you never know your luck, someone else might.


----------



## MDP1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks  I have a thread on this watch in the pocket watch section. It has to do with the repairs and it looks like I'll need more than parts  Still, its my first so smiles all around. My first car was a rust bucket with a spare engine in the trunk and I restore classic cars. Maybe that buying junk to learn on is the TRUE path to being an expert =D


----------



## YuriLori (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow congrats, Love the classic intricate detail, and the exotic pattern on the back.

Set you back alot??


----------



## oversleep (May 6, 2012)

Wow very classy...


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

That's beautiful - Do you by any chance know how old it is?


----------



## Washdog (Apr 22, 2014)

Very nice .ðŸ'


----------

